# Rare 30s Ingo Bike



## Luckykat32 (Jan 20, 2012)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/2806559894.html


----------



## HARPO (Jan 20, 2012)

Mike Wolfe from American Pickers picked one up for I believe the same price...but it had ALL its parts. This Ingo was even in an old 3 Stooges short.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Mar 12, 2012)

How much was it? 







Luckykat32 said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/2806559894.html


----------



## Luckykat32 (Mar 12, 2012)

like $300 w/ no back wheel among other things


----------

